# what factors need to be considered when selecting a controller ?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

EV information is a good place to start

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html

It's always good to remember that F = ma and keep your mass as low as practicable.


----------

